# help with foreman axle



## papasmurf (Oct 12, 2011)

I recently acquired a 2001 400 foreman. I broke the left front axle at the top boot by the front diff. how do i get the piece of the axle that is still in the diff. out?

I have read to push in then pull out hard but there is nothing for me to really grab onto..:thinking:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't know about the foreman diff if you can do this or not but, you can use 2 screw drivers, wedge em in between the diff and inner CV joint and pry it out. 

If you can't do that because of the seal or something, If you have a strap from a ratchet strap, you can wrap it around the cup stuck in the diff and tie it. On the other end of the strap (make as short as possible so it doesn't stretch a lot absorbing the energy) wrap the end of the strap around a sledge hammer and just do small swings but be careful you don't want that cv flying out at you.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

You can take the other axle out, and use a punch or socket extension through the differential with a hammer to tap the bad one out.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

That works too forgot about that one.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I use both methods mentioned, but I use the strap and hammer method as often as possible....I'd give that a try first, and if it doesn't work then I'd take the side apart like said above and use a long 3/8" extension from the other side to tap out the stuck cv joint.


----------

